# Longboy's "SUPER H" Twin Gas Engine.



## Longboy (Apr 30, 2015)

Super H is essentially the same design as my SENTINEL gas engine with an added cylinder. An increased bore to 1 inch, up from 7/8 inch from my previous engines yields 29CC displacement with 1 1/8 inch stroke. I use my Smith twin coil board shared between this and my GEMINI twin. With more cyl. volume than my other twins, Super H is noticeably more torque-e at idle speed!


----------



## Longboy (May 1, 2015)




----------



## gus (May 3, 2015)

Ho LongBoy,

Another Great Engine from a MasterCraftsman.


----------



## Longboy (May 3, 2015)

Thanks Gus.......I release you from all current and future debt owed to me for your kind words.;D


----------



## hussien95 (May 3, 2015)

very nice engine


----------



## ShopShoe (May 4, 2015)

Very Nice.

Not seeing so many "H" designs, so really like to see something different.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Longboy (Apr 19, 2018)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypAfKkVMYEk[/ame]


----------



## Herbiev (Apr 19, 2018)

That's a great little runner. Thanks for sharing


----------

